# جراحة الدماغ بالاشعة Stereotactic radiosurgery



## Bioengineer (8 سبتمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


*جراحة الدماغ بالأشعة Stereotactic radiosurgery :








هي طريقة علاج اورام الدماغ وبعض امراض الدماغ بواسطة الأشعة 
حيث تسلط جرعة اشعة سينية أو جاما الى الورم بدقة عالية جدا وبكثافة عالية 
فتقوم بقتل الانسجة الحية مثل الاورام السرطانية ويكون قطر الشعاع بقطر الورم
ويوجه تماما الى منطقة العلاج

هناك ثلاثة أنواع من أجهزة جراحة الدماغ بالأشعاع تختلف حسب نوع الأشعة:

1- شفرة جاما Gamma Knife:







تستخدم حوالي 201 شعاع جاما بتركيز عالي ودقة عالية جدا في مدى ثلاثي الابعاد
شفرة جاما مناسبة لعلاج الأورام الصغيره والمتوسطة الحجم.
لابد من التصوير بجهاز الرنين المغناطيسي أو الاشعة المقطعية قبل اجراء العملية
وذلك لتحديد مكان الورم تمام هذا ولا بد من تخدير المريض.

2- شفرة الأشعة السينيه X-Knife
تسمى ايضا Linear accelerator :







وهو أوسع الانواع انتشارا.
تسليط اشعة سينية ذات طاقة عالية على الورم
تستخدم شفرة الاشعة السينيه لعلاج الأورام كبيرة الحجم أو الأورام المتعدده.

3- الشعاع الجزئي (بروتونات) Particle Beam
أو السيكلوترون Cyclotron

وهذا النوع محدود الاستخدام يعتمد على تسليط بروتونات على الورم.*

تحياتي,,,,​


----------



## Bioengineer (8 سبتمبر 2006)

كنت قد وضعت هذا الموضوع في عالم الأجهزة الطبية

وأضعه اليوم هنا لاني سأحاول اضافة بعض التفاصيل..


----------



## Bioengineer (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*تفضلو هذا الملف القيم*

*أرفقت اسفل الموضوع شرح للجهاز Linear Accelerator

لايمكن الحصول علية عبر الانترنت.

الملف تنفيذي يعمل تلقائيا

شرح متميز فوق مئة صفحة

أترككم مع الدكتور الذي سيشرح لكم الجهاز وأساسياته

شاهدو الدكتور وتعلمو منه 

انا بانتضار اراءكم حول الشرح..

الجزء الثاني ممتع أكثر سيصلكم قريبا....

ولا تنسونا بدعائكم...​*


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (10 سبتمبر 2006)

*رائع جدأ*

جزاك الله الف خير وبركة

اروع ما شاهدت تسلم لنا :77: :77: :77: 


البغدادي:55:


----------



## العزيبي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

شكراً للك اخي 
وجزاك الله الف خير عنا


----------



## heggo_90 (5 أكتوبر 2006)

thanks alot


----------



## احمد أزار (11 أكتوبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Prof.Amjad (16 أكتوبر 2006)

سؤال بلييييييز ارجو الرد
س/ هل باستطاعة المهندس الطبي إجراء عمليات بالأجهزة الطبية ؟؟؟؟
واود ان امدح هذا القسم المتميز ذو الاعضاء المتميزين الراقيين


----------



## Bioengineer (16 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ أمجد

أنا لا أعتقد ذلك .. فهذا من اختصاص الطبيب.

الا لمن درس الطب وتخصص فيه.


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (21 أكتوبر 2006)

وفقك الله على هذا الشرح الوافي والكافي


----------



## *®Dr. Kawara* (24 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa_husien (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه 
وان ينزلك منازل الشهداء والانبياءعلى هذا الملف الجميل 
وجزاك الله خير 
ونحن بانتظار الجزء الثاني .


----------



## eng_salem1 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اسال الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامه 
وجزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## ابو سند (8 ديسمبر 2006)

كعادت الكبار للمواضيع الكبيرة 

سلمت يداك اخي العزيز

والى الامام


----------



## ossama (15 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز لكن ارجو منك ان ترفع الملف على موقع رفع لاني لا استطيع تنزيل الملف وبانتضار الجزء الثاني وشكرا


----------



## ليدي لين (16 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير 
مهندس عادل هذا الجهاز متوفر في الدول العربيه انا اعرف ان اول نوعيه منه شفرة جاما موجوده في الاردن لكن هل متوفر بانواعه في دولنا ؟
ثانيا مع الاسف ان الملف لم يفتح لانه لدي مشكله في تنزيل الملفات وفتحها


----------



## همزة مهندس (24 مارس 2008)

موضوع جميل وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## روووني (24 مارس 2008)

موضوع هايل جدا بس المرفقات مش بتنزل بيديني صافحة فاضية !!!
ممكن سؤال هو في انواع معينه من الاورام هو اللي ممكن تعالج بالاجهزة دي ولا كل اورام الدماغ ؟


----------



## سونار (28 مارس 2008)

thank you are the best


----------



## م.عز (31 مارس 2008)

سلمت يداك ....
جميل جدا 
وبانتظار الجزء الثاني 
و استودعكم الله


----------



## فراس نور (1 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## فراس نور (1 أبريل 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المتزامن (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك اخي على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك اخ عادل علي هذا الموضوع و انا حقيقة انا اول ورة اسمع بهذا الموضوع


----------



## المسلم84 (16 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

موضوع متميز ورائع


----------



## صباح العارضي (1 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## TheBrilliantStar (1 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
شكرا على الموضوع الرائع
لقد سمعت أخي الكريم عن طريقة أخرى تستخدم جهاز يتم بواسطته زرع المادة المشعة بجانب الورم تماما لتقوم بقتله 
فهل لديك معلومات عنها


----------



## TheBrilliantStar (1 فبراير 2009)

بعد البحث عن علاج الأورام داخليا وجدت الشرح التالي على الرابط التالي
واسم الطريقة هي _Brachytherapy_:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brachytherapy


----------



## العقاب الهرم (1 فبراير 2009)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## محمدالقبالي (1 فبراير 2009)

الموضوع رائع جدا بارك الله فيك وبعد اذن م.عادل صلاح لقد قمت باعاده رفع الملف على الرابط التالي

http://www.2shared.com/file/4777077/3c70cc41/Beam1_LR.html


----------



## biogenious (7 فبراير 2009)

جهد مشكور وعمل محترم


----------



## ghost_adel (8 فبراير 2009)

جزاكم الله كل خير على المجهود الرائع


----------



## يحي صيد (25 فبراير 2009)

كم انت رائع واصل بالتوفيق


----------



## amod (28 فبراير 2009)

موضوع ممتاز وشرح اكثر من راااااااااااااائع وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## أبوعاصي2011 (2 مايو 2011)

شكراً على الملف... منتظرين المزيد من المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## yahya-2006 (3 مايو 2011)

الاخوة الكرام
ماهو دور المهندس الطبي في كل هذه العملية ? في اعتقادي ان دوره لا يقتصر فقط على صيانة الجهاز.. نريد توضيح من الاخوة
شكرا


----------



## ghost_adel (3 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا ان شاء الله


----------

